# iPhone 1st gen wifi not working



## Shad0wsnake

I have an iPhone 1st gen. It is not jailbroken, and never has been. It won't connect to wifi most of the time and, when it actually does connect, It will only stay connected for a few minutes then it will disconnect, even if I'm right beside the router. It's not just my wifi at home though, I've tried connecting at other places and the same problem arises. Whenever I go to "Settings> Wi-Fi", most of the time networks won't show up. When they aren't showing I tried to manually connect by going to "Settings> Wf-Fi> Other" but I get a message that says "Cannot Scan For Networks." Does anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## sobeit

sometimes restoring to original condition then restoring the backup will help.


----------



## Shad0wsnake

I have already tried restoring it. It hasn't fixed the problem.


----------



## ZombieKiller

Has it got the latest software on ?

Can't remember what the last version was that supported the 1st gen but the new version doesn't


----------



## sobeit

My only other suggestion is to do the restore to original, then give wifi a try before doing anything else to see if possibly one of the apps is conflicting.


----------



## Shad0wsnake

The software installed on it is 3.1.3, and when I plug it up to the computer and pull up iTunes, it says that I have the lastest software.


----------



## Shad0wsnake

sobeit said:


> My only other suggestion is to do the restore to original, then give wifi a try before doing anything else to see if possibly one of the apps is conflicting.


I have already thought of that and tried it. It still didn't fix it.


----------



## Go The Power

Please try this:
iPhone and iPod touch: Troubleshooting Wi-Fi networks and connections


----------

